# Ruined Komanderski



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

why o why would you hand paint over a perfectly good paratrooper and then try and charge you Â£35 for the privilege of owning it  

201162145824


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

"...is keeping excellent time for a mechanical (+/- *2 min*./day)."


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The sellers name is very apt!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i actually like the dial


----------

